# Nintendo 3DS live Event.



## Jakob95 (Jan 19, 2011)

Go here to watch.
Europe:
http://live.nintendo3ds.nintendo-europe.com/

NYC:

http://gamespot.com/shows/today-on-the-spot/


----------



## RoMee (Jan 19, 2011)

I think they said a 2 GB card comes with the system


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 19, 2011)

Did they announce the price/date/launch lineup yet? All I heard was Sky 3D here in the UK.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lets hope this persuades me


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 19, 2011)

IT LIVE?!?!?!?!!?
WHA!!
Are we watching it live or... its taped?
Id it live.. ITS AMAZING!! its my first time to watch a live webcast!!
W00T INTERNET!!

EDIT: SHAUN THE SHEEP?!?!


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 19, 2011)

3d Shawn the Sheep!!!1!one1!


----------



## Satangel (Jan 19, 2011)

Read somewhere there would be 3D videos on it too, they showed Eurosport vidoes in 3D (yay for football on the 3DS)


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 19, 2011)

dammit i messing it shount of the sheep before that game was show what did i miss ?


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 19, 2011)

HEHE they americaned the strret pass!!
EDIT: i mean UKED!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 19, 2011)

im so getting Shaun The Sheep... Special content for the 3DS omg1111


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 19, 2011)

Only 1 Friendcode for every game!


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 19, 2011)

One Friendcode!!!

No software-codes... Just one!


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 19, 2011)

ed

Great improvements to friend codes. One for all your games.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok i think that im sold


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 19, 2011)

guurr...
I hate the time!
its 10 pm here
and i wish it wont take an hour or two to finish!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 19, 2011)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> One Friendcode!!!
> 
> No software-codes... Just one!



Thank you sweet and merciful God.


----------



## prowler (Jan 19, 2011)

>click link
>Jonathan Ross
>nope


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 19, 2011)

HADUKEN!
LOL ITS SO FUNN!!!
Sorry for the continous messages!
ITS JUTS [email protected]@!!


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 19, 2011)

What should I watch this event or the one going on in New York City?


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 19, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> What should I watch this event or the one going on in New York City?


Is there a live-stream of the NYC-Conference?


----------



## RoMee (Jan 19, 2011)

we can watch the one in the USA??
where?


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 19, 2011)

This 'Ono' guy's a fuckin' crackup.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 19, 2011)

link to the new york one please


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 19, 2011)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah http://nintendo3dsblog.com/


----------



## Waflix (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't have any sound!


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 19, 2011)

What do you guys think is better the one at NYC or in Europe?  I don't know what to watch...


----------



## denieru7 (Jan 19, 2011)

Direct New York stream here:
http://gamespot.com/shows/today-on-the-spot/


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 19, 2011)

Love it how he keeps calling that good looking guy George Clooney.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 19, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> This 'Ono' guy's a fuckin' crackup.



Yeah, I almost dropped my cuppa when he mentioned the visual boy 2.0. You can tell he's not a Nintendo employee.


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 19, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> What do you guys think is better the one at NYC or in Europe?  I don't know what to watch...


US got reggie, UK got quality!


----------



## denieru7 (Jan 19, 2011)

Insta-connection with local wireless, automatically adds their friend codes for later wifi connections.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 19, 2011)

Caon OP please keep regular updates? Or can someone start a thread with regular updates for us who cant watch it live?


----------



## heartgold (Jan 19, 2011)

Fuck yeah one FC! I'm watching EUROPE one.


----------



## RoMee (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm watching the one in NY


----------



## RoMee (Jan 19, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Caon OP please keep regular updates? Or can someone start a thread with regular updates for us who cant watch it live?



I think this thread is enough, I'll try to update


----------



## boktor666 (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh my, this is live, Mr. Shibata lol.... David Hasslehof, He called the brit David hasslehof


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 19, 2011)

WOW!
3ds SHOP has a good lookingg MENU!

WHEN AND HOW MUCH 
ITS 249.99 DOLLARS!!!!!!!
AND ITs gonna be out in march 27!!


----------



## heartgold (Jan 19, 2011)

This things has amazing connection abilities!!!


----------



## RoMee (Jan 19, 2011)

YAY!! $249.99 for US
march 27th


----------



## denieru7 (Jan 19, 2011)

$249.99, March 27 for US


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 19, 2011)

It costs $249.99.  Launch date is March 27th.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 19, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just saw youre 1st post so updating that will do ;D

Cheers mate


----------



## heartgold (Jan 19, 2011)

No UK price yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 long fucking talk


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 19, 2011)

OK IM SOLD $249


----------



## heartgold (Jan 19, 2011)

OMG DID I SEE DRIVER!!!!! =DDD


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 19, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> It costs $249.99.  Launch date is March 27th.



Well here's hoping for £160. But I bet it will be closer to £250. Here's hoping I'm wrong.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 19, 2011)

yes i can effort it


----------



## qlum (Jan 19, 2011)

hoping for 220€ or less but knowing nintendo it will be 250€ or 270€ while a euro is worth a lot more than the dollar
250$ is now about 185€


----------



## RoMee (Jan 19, 2011)

PES2011 3D looks pretty good

not into soccer(football) but I'm definitely gonna give this game a try


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 19, 2011)

Well the New York City one is finished.  The one in Europe is still going.  Sorry but I can't update this thread since I have to go to school right now


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 19, 2011)

Graphics on PES2011 3D are pretty sweet. I always preferred FIFA personally but whatever. Still no bloody UK price/date. Wish they'd hurry up. I got all sorts of crap to get on with.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 19, 2011)

EU is wayyyyy long, lol the US finished already?


----------



## qlum (Jan 19, 2011)

I didn't watch the us one but the European one has a lot of Japanese guys


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 19, 2011)

http://www.gamespot.com/shows/today-on-the-spot/


they are showing the games


----------



## frogmyster3 (Jan 19, 2011)

Given that consoles tend to come out on Fridays here in the Europe and the US are getting it on March 27th then either Nintendo have not stuck to their word with the March release over here, we aren't getting it on a Friday but anything March 28th-31st or like Pokémon Black & White we get it a few days before them. I wish they'd hurry up and skip past the Japanese guys and just tell us.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 19, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Graphics on PES2011 3D are pretty sweet. I always preferred FIFA personally but whatever. Still no bloody UK price/date. Wish they'd hurry up. I got all sorts of crap to get on with.


Yup


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 19, 2011)

in the gamespot stream they are showing zelda


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 19, 2011)

They're constantly banging on about the connectivity features. WE GET IT. YOU HAVE STREETPASS. Fine. How much will the fucker cost? Launch date? Launch lineup? Can I have one for free? These are the questions that NEED answering.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 19, 2011)

I wish the 3DS was $200.  I really wanted to get an iPad.


----------



## qlum (Jan 19, 2011)

why are those French so hard to understand in English I rather have them speak French than this.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 19, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> I wish the 3DS was $200.  *I really wanted to get an iPad.*



Make sure you have a good long play with one first. I know a lot of people to whom they are a godsend, but mine got sold on within 2 weeks of buying it, it was a pretty but useless lump of crap to me.


----------



## purechaos996 (Jan 19, 2011)

So the USA stream is live now?! arrg.


----------



## RoMee (Jan 19, 2011)

Face raider comes pre installed


----------



## boktor666 (Jan 19, 2011)

They sure do their best to promote the device, i see that the wonder cards are quite cool, but the commercial actor sure don't make the console don't look good.


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 19, 2011)

LETS SHOOT OURSELVES IN THE FACE!!
USING THE FACE RAIDERS!
HAHAHA


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 19, 2011)

qlum said:
			
		

> why are those French so hard to understand in English I rather have them speak French than this.



They have the same arrogant prejudice's as native English speakers regarding learning other languages.


----------



## RoMee (Jan 19, 2011)

purechaos996 said:
			
		

> So the USA stream is live now?! arrg.



The US stream already ended


----------



## qlum (Jan 19, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> qlum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 19, 2011)

purechaos996 said:
			
		

> So the USA stream is live now?! arrg.




usa stream is over but gamespot is showing games


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 19, 2011)

UFC=Absolute Win

StreetPass is a bit western in nature too.


----------



## purechaos996 (Jan 19, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> purechaos996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow...Already lol, guess I missed that. I guess I'll wait for the write up here.


----------



## benno300 (Jan 19, 2011)

OMG zelda oot release game at eu and us???


----------



## boktor666 (Jan 19, 2011)

cool, the games .. that samurai, paper mario, zelda, and metal gear solid wowowowowow.


----------



## qlum (Jan 19, 2011)

release date eu: march 25


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 19, 2011)

EDIT: Ninja'ed again

March 25 release in europe.


----------



## RoMee (Jan 19, 2011)

release date for UK
march 25

man you guys get it before us


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 19, 2011)

LOL...
He (the uk guy) has the same script as reggie has!


----------



## MakiManPR (Jan 19, 2011)

March 27 for US, Price: $250
I think its not a bad price


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 19, 2011)

We need euro prices!


----------



## heartgold (Jan 19, 2011)

No price given! WTF?


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 19, 2011)

Damn no launch price for Europe. [censored]


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 19, 2011)

So...you're not gonna tell us how much it'll cost then?

HOW THE TITS AM I SUPPOSED TO KNOW HOW MUCH TO SAVE?

BASTARDS.


----------



## Movi (Jan 19, 2011)

They probably don't want to piss people off with $1 = 1Eur price "conversion". C'mon, "the retailers set the price themselves", what a weak excuse. Ever heard of MSRP Nintendo?


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey girl host (CHALMER), NICE MIC!
AHAHA


----------



## RoMee (Jan 19, 2011)

I thought I missed the price announcement, but I guess they just didn't give a price


----------



## Gazooki (Jan 19, 2011)

They skipped over the price, that can't be a good sign...

I'm betting on it being over £250 then. Luckily I have £200 and a bunch of amazon vouchers saved up so I'll probably be able to at least afford the console itself.


----------



## titantim (Jan 19, 2011)

Already played it here in Japan.  I was looking forward to selling them on ebay, but now that they've said that it's region coded, nobody is going to want to buy the Japanese version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Unless they REALLY REALLY need to get it before everyone else.  I'm torn between buying one here or waiting for the US one.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 19, 2011)

Is it over? O_O
And no launch price? O_O


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 19, 2011)

titantim said:
			
		

> Already played it here in Japan.  I was looking forward to selling them on ebay, but now that they've said that it's region coded, nobody is going to want to buy the Japanese version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Youre gonna sell one?!?
YOU MEAN YOU ALREADY HAVE ONE?!?!?!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 19, 2011)

Nor did they give a confirmed list of launch titles. Given that the release date was leaked this morning by Asda, the press conference has been pretty much pointless to be honest. 

If it costs a penny over £220 you can keep the fucker. No handheld is worth more than a slimline PS3. No fucking way. I don't care if it's encased in pure platinum and arrives on a supermodel's bare tits.


----------



## Disizdream (Jan 19, 2011)

www.amazon.fr just put the price of 250eur...


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 19, 2011)

Damn, no new Metroid for 3DS as rumored


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 19, 2011)

titantim said:
			
		

> Already played it here in Japan.  I was looking forward to selling them on ebay, but now that they've said that it's region coded, nobody is going to want to buy the Japanese version
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone will want it especially if they looked at the Japanese lineup for Spring and Summer, there's some really good games coming there.  All I have to do now is wait for February to come since I reserved a JP 3DS.


----------



## titantim (Jan 19, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> titantim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No no, They're selling them here in about a month for 250,000 yen.  And seeing as the yen is much stronger than the dollar now, its kind of expensive, so all the more reason to buy a US one.


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 19, 2011)

March 25th but no price revealed and they said its up to the retailers which means people in the UK like myself are prolly going to get amazingly ripped off for it. 
anything sub 200 would be fine for me. sub 150 would be amazing but i doubt thats gonna happen


----------



## heartgold (Jan 19, 2011)

Didn't he say the retailers/stores can set whatever price they want so refer to their prices lol


----------



## void03 (Jan 19, 2011)

As usual Europe gets shafted >.>
Price set by retailers.. wouldn't be surprised if they set it over £200 in the UK with the VAT increase just this year.. bleh

I'll wait thanks.


----------



## RoMee (Jan 19, 2011)

amazon is pretty damn quick updating prices and release dates


----------



## Keva (Jan 19, 2011)

I hope I can trade my DSi in for one and get a good enough discount to make it more... easy to swallow.


----------



## purechaos996 (Jan 19, 2011)

This makes me wonder....I have one bad eye, I can see through but everything is blurry (Glasses cant do anything about it) so I wonder if this will even work for me.


----------



## titantim (Jan 19, 2011)

purechaos996 said:
			
		

> This makes me wonder....I have one bad eye, I can see through but everything is blurry (Glasses cant do anything about it) so I wonder if this will even work for me.



If all else fails, you can just turn off the 3D and enjoy it with just the nice graphics.  I personally found that the 3d on street fighter 4 kind of distracting.


----------



## Disco (Jan 19, 2011)

purechaos996 said:
			
		

> This makes me wonder....I have one bad eye, I can see through but everything is blurry (Glasses cant do anything about it) so I wonder if this will even work for me.



Probably not, because technology is based on using both eyes!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Some of the software won't be "fully operational" until updates "performed after purchase," Nintendo says. Hrmm. But there's gonna be an e-shop that'll let you buy and download games. (Including classic titles, that you can pay for, again.)



Additional anti-piracy measures, hmmm?


----------



## sanghoku (Jan 19, 2011)

€249 @ consoleshop.be
i'm getting one!


----------



## titantim (Jan 19, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a good question.  Maybe I won't update for the first few months in case they left a big security hole that someone will take advantage of early on.  The DS didn't get a descent flash card quite a while into its life.  I had one of those big honking things that stuck out the back originally.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 19, 2011)

HMV has priced the console at £229.99


----------



## purechaos996 (Jan 19, 2011)

Disco said:
			
		

> purechaos996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe, well its kinda like Movie 3D right? Because that works for me, Not the Blue and Cyan ones the newer ones.


----------



## Sloshy (Jan 19, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they mean things like the internet browser or other things like that, not necessarily AP (Nintendo wouldn't release a console with bad AP and then make people update; how stupid is that?).


----------



## Keva (Jan 19, 2011)

HMV is advertising it for £229.

http://hmv.com/hmvweb/navigate.do?pPageID=...lickID=hp020201


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 19, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> HMV has priced the console at £229.99



HMV usually have a high price on most things so i wouldnt worry about that too much. Ill be paying attention to what all the major supermarkets price it as.


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 19, 2011)

Why havent i Heard about the 3d MOvies?


----------



## Issac (Jan 19, 2011)

swedish retailers has it at 2499 SEK = $364 = €270 = £226 = 29 900 yen

damn... but what did I say all these months ago: 25000 yen = $250 = 2500 SEK... always the same


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2011)

titantim said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I took from that, is individual games might need to be "activated" to work fully if at all.


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 19, 2011)

Game has it at 229.99 also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.game.co.uk/Consoles/Dsi-and-DS-...o-3DS/~r349832/


----------



## boktor666 (Jan 19, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> titantim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best way to counter pirates in my opinion. It's probably quite diffecult to crack that.


----------



## Frostshocker (Jan 19, 2011)

Play.com http://www.play.com/Games/DS/4-/15572510/N...}%2bc{10047}%2b

£219.99


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 19, 2011)

So by the looks of things we get to pay between $340 and $370 compared to the US and Japan paying $250. Two 3ds's for the price of three.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 19, 2011)

£220-£230, seems to be the set price...could be worse


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 19, 2011)

Not paying anything over £199.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you look at my post history, I called this months ago, yet no one wanted to believe it.


----------



## Frostshocker (Jan 19, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> £220-£230, seems to be the set price...could be worse



it is no big deal honestly i was preparing for worse at £240-£280


----------



## Disco (Jan 19, 2011)

purechaos996 said:
			
		

> Disco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have vision problems and Blue-Red 3d doesn't work for me either ;-) I tried stereoscopic 3d on the new TV's with stereoscopic glases and that works great!


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 19, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> £220-£230, seems to be the set price...could be worse



Are you sure? i think everyone uk based iv spoken to was praying for 200 or less. I dunno bout you but i refuse to pay more than 200 for a handheld console.


----------



## Keva (Jan 19, 2011)

Frostshocker said:
			
		

> Play.com http://www.play.com/Games/DS/4-/15572510/N...}%2bc{10047}%2b
> 
> £219.99



Hmm Amazon always undercut Play on most things. Atleast the price is going in the right direction.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 19, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, just firmware updates included in games (like the wii, psp and the PS3, not sure about 360 but that probably has it as well.)


----------



## heartgold (Jan 19, 2011)

Frostshocker said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I was expecting £250 at the worst. =]


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 19, 2011)

Terenigma said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must agree with you, even the wii was cheaper at launch and the 360 can be picked up for cheaper right now. This will flop badly unless the price goes down.


----------



## XLarge (Jan 19, 2011)

dude wtf this event was so boring


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2011)

Bwahahaha....

http://gbatemp.net/t258076-cant-we-slide-t...t&p=3172251


----------



## XLarge (Jan 19, 2011)

and btw, didn't some guy say there was gonna be a surprise...?

I didn't see one god darn it!


----------



## heartgold (Jan 19, 2011)

Terenigma said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Money isn't a problem, I'm really interested in the 3DS. Except paying over £300 that's stupid.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 19, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> So by the looks of things we get to pay between $340 and $370 compared to the US and Japan paying $250. Two 3ds's for the price of three.



That's more than the Japanese Price of $307 US and definitely more than the $250 US price.  Europe just got screwed in price as usual, lets see about launch titles, Japan already got the shaft in that (however this is compensated by the Spring lineup, it even has Gundam The 3D battle which has a March 24 release in Japan), lets see if the US and Europe does better.


----------



## ismaeel (Jan 19, 2011)

Mmm not buying it. Not paying over £170, it's a rip off. No wonder they decided to region lock it.


----------



## void03 (Jan 19, 2011)

And i even think Europe gets 25 titles available after launch, just 5 short less than US
But yeh. 
Not gona pay over £200 for this. May as well wait for the 3DS Lite or something.

EDIT:
GAME has it for £229.99
http://www.game.co.uk/Consoles/Dsi-and-DS-...o-3DS/~r349832/


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 19, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> So by the looks of things we get to pay between $340 and $370 compared to the US and Japan paying $250. Two 3ds's for the price of three.


Happens with every other electrical product. Apple choke us even more.
Electricals in Europe = expensive
IIRC it's something to do with import taxes.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha £220 for a region locked handheld? Yeah, it works out cheaper for me to import from america, if this currency converter is accurate.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 19, 2011)

http://www.pixmania.be/gaming-3ds-console-...1308_jvart.html < €260 at Pixmania, one of the more expensive electronic shops


----------



## Satangel (Jan 19, 2011)

Promo video which show the launch colours quite nicely:


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2011)

Fuck you Nintendo, where is that sexy Orange 3DS????


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 19, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Fuck you Nintendo, where is that sexy Orange 3DS????


Gross....

Imma order Cosmo Black but blue is looking hawt


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 19, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Fuck you Nintendo, where is that sexy Orange 3DS????


I would get that just because it doesn't have the stupid gray circle pad

That thing seriously drives me crazy.


----------



## Jodyza (Jan 19, 2011)

€250,- in the Netherlands, that's the same prize for the Wii when it launched.

It will be released on the 25th of March in the Netherlands.

Source


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gross? You can't possibly look at this and not think of this:


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh dear, I personally think sunburst looks shit on Fenders.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Oh dear, I personally think sunburst looks shit on Fenders.



Well, it was my first guitar, so that color has sentimental value to me


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 19, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Well, it was my first guitar, so that color has sentimental value to me



Know what you mean. I'll always have a soft spot for cheap strat copies that make your fingers bleed but somehow sound sweet.


----------



## tmac24 (Jan 19, 2011)

Cant wait til this is out only a couple of months should be good!! Lets hope anyway


----------



## boktor666 (Jan 19, 2011)

Jodyza said:
			
		

> €250,- in the Netherlands, that's the same prize for the Wii when it launched.
> 
> It will be released on the 25th of March in the Netherlands.
> 
> Source


HEEEELLLLL i hate the price. Just like you said: same price as a wii. Does that mean they are tired of wii, and finally found out that ds rocks instead of wii, with some good games, but mostly games for fitness and stuff.


----------



## KuRensan (Jan 19, 2011)

Jodyza said:
			
		

> €250,- in the Netherlands, that's the same prize for the Wii when it launched.
> 
> It will be released on the 25th of March in the Netherlands.
> 
> Source



Huh it says €229.99


----------



## benno300 (Jan 19, 2011)

the dutch source changed it now says 229,99!

I got ninja'd


----------



## Green65 (Jan 19, 2011)

I made a table of the 3ds prices round the world with the current exchange rates.


----------



## Rukia-san (Jan 19, 2011)

Amazon.fr have it for 249€. even if I'm a little disappointed about Nintendo not giving us the line-up games, I can't wait to buy this baby.

Source


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 19, 2011)

FINALLY, Seriously do you tempers even know how much you can spam on here?! Anyways, it was nothing special. Let's wait till Japan get theirs and then we can have a good preview on the device itself.


----------



## dragon574444 (Jan 19, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Oh dear, I personally think sunburst looks shit on Fenders.


And I'd have to disagree. I love sunburst P-basses.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Jan 19, 2011)

I was at the mall while the live thingy was happening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anywhere to watch it NOT live?


----------



## Waflix (Jan 19, 2011)

So in the US, it is relatively the cheapest? And in Great Britain it is the most expensive.


----------



## Kiekoes (Jan 19, 2011)

Just pre-ordered my 3DS ^^


----------



## craplame (Jan 19, 2011)

This is amazing!


----------



## qlum (Jan 19, 2011)

Green65 said:
			
		

> I made a table of the 3ds prices round the world with the current exchange rates.


but really exchange rates change a lot and you should also consider the fact that the euro prices are including tax which is 19% on average making the euro prices on par with the Japanese ones


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 19, 2011)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> Jodyza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everywhere keeps changing prizes every minute Ive noticed


----------



## Celice (Jan 19, 2011)

Nintendo continues to say fuck-you to disabled gamers by pushing features not everyone can accomplish.

Good job people-friendly Nintendo.


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 19, 2011)

Celice said:
			
		

> Nintendo continues to say fuck-you to disabled gamers by pushing features not everyone can accomplish.
> 
> Good job people-friendly Nintendo.


yeah, they should release a braille console next time.


----------



## joelxxl (Jan 19, 2011)

New zelda


----------



## Jodyza (Jan 19, 2011)

Celice said:
			
		

> Nintendo continues to say fuck-you to disabled gamers by pushing features not everyone can accomplish.
> 
> Good job people-friendly Nintendo.


Yeah, I hope i can see the 3D effect, my eyes aren't the best. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can hardly see the 3D effect in the cinema...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




----

Yeah! They changed the price! (For the Netherlands)
So, if you buy it online you get it cheaper.
And if you buy it in a store, it will cost €30 more...


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 19, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> Celice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea! Totally!


----------



## Gwaith (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah, and screw those bicycle manafacturers for fooling people with leg injuries.

BTT: Guess the price is going to be as most guessed (3DS Price = Wii Release Price in that region)


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 19, 2011)

Fuck it, I'm sorry retailers but if you're gonna be little swines and charge more than a PS3 and XBOX slim you can shove your console where the sun doesn't shine.
I feel sorry for everyone buying. I wish no one would buy then they would be forced to lower the prices.
Translate US price to UK pounds then it's around £150. And it's even easier to ship to UK than US. No fucking excuse.
Should be literally £150 not a penny more.


----------



## gamerjr (Jan 19, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Fuck it, I'm sorry retailers but if you're gonna be little swines and charge more than a PS3 and XBOX slim you can shove your console where the sun doesn't shine.
> I feel sorry for everyone buying. I wish no one would buy then they would be forced to lower the prices.
> Translate US price to UK pounds then it's around £150. And it's even easier to ship to UK than US. No fucking excuse.
> Should be literally £150 not a penny more.



Would you rather of the 3DS never be announced or released? If you don't want it or you don't think it's worth it then don't complain. It's an expensive thing to make currently and i'm sure that the price will go down in like 2 years. For me I think it's worth it and i'm getting it release date. But remember making things is not cheap. Remember what playstation did with the PS3, it was expensive as hell and they never even made a profit off the original system.


----------



## digipokemaster (Jan 19, 2011)

yes  i cant wait


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 19, 2011)

So, I'm starting to see a lack of incentive to pre-ordering. $250 is manageable (though I wish it was a little less), but they made no mention of what games will be available from day 1 of the 3DS being sold (outside of Japan). All they gave us was a number that will be ready within the "launch window", which could possibly mean that there won't be any games available the moment the hardware can be sold.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 19, 2011)

gamerjr said:
			
		

> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PS3 original price was just as bad as this.
The fact is, 3DS can be manufactured, shipped to and sold in U.S.A for roughly £150, when in the UK it costs £70 more?
I was going to buy it, and I wouldn't complain if it was same for U.S.A and UK and other EU countries but are they taking the mick?
It's not even Nintendo's fault it's retailers for being greedy knowing early adopters will buy anything no matter what the cost.
Remember, they find it reasonable to sell in US for around a hundred dollars cheaper than here.


----------



## void03 (Jan 19, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> So, I'm starting to see a lack of incentive to pre-ordering. $250 is manageable (though I wish it was a little less), but they made no mention of what games will be available from day 1 of the 3DS being sold (outside of Japan). All they gave us was a number that will be ready within the "launch window", which could possibly mean that there won't be any games available the moment the hardware can be sold.



I agree.
So may as well wait and see what bundle offers are up from the stores and whatnot.
Or wait til the 1st party releases are out and see if they will get some bundle too.
Cos i don't see the point of rushing to buy one, and even more so should they decide to make another revision of the 3DS.
So yeh


----------



## keasy (Jan 19, 2011)

PMSL Wossy sitting there...he's so into Japanesey!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 19, 2011)

void03 said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, there is still incentive, but very little for me. Gamestop in-store has been doing pre-orders for $25/$50 for it, but checking the website shows pre-ordering for the entire cost. Think if I go into a store, I could still pre-order for $25/$50? My next check won't be until Friday, but I have some money on me atm, but not enough to cover the entire cost.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 19, 2011)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> I was at the mall while the live thingy was happening
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, but really, there's no reason to watch it, all the real news-facts are on GBAtemp or on a general gaming site like IGN anyway.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2011)

Celice said:
			
		

> Nintendo continues to say fuck-you to disabled gamers by pushing features not everyone can accomplish.
> 
> Good job people-friendly Nintendo.



Yeah! Damn Nintendo for not letting you turn the 3D off!!! Oh, wait....

Not making fun of you, but seriously, if it's in 3D, and you can turn it off, what are you mad about? That they included 3D in the first place?


----------



## Midna (Jan 19, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nintendo continues to say fuck-you to disabled gamers by pushing features not everyone can accomplish.
> 
> Good job people-friendly Nintendo.


Yeah. From day 1, Nintendo has been doing this to the disabled community. From the moment they introduced the NES and Gameboy Color, they've been screwing over color blind or deficient people. Why couldn't Nintendo just leave their consoles black and white? Maybe they could even have made games that only produce sound, so blind people can play them. It's only fair.

Good job people-friendly Nintendo.


----------



## Goli (Jan 19, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Celice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he means the fact that not everyone can walk. Bye Play Coins!


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 19, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that person has a sibling that can walk, they can use them to get play coins from walking instead, it's cruel but it works.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 19, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shake the 3ds, put it on the dryer, ask someone to walk around with it when youre in school or work...or just stop bitching


----------



## NatureMade (Jan 19, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Washing Machine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm sure there will be a way to cheat the Pedometer

My general view on all this hub-bub. Is it worth buying day 1? no. Am I gonna do it anyway? of course.
The DS library alone is a big enough push [the same way the GBA library was for the original DS] Plus the fact that I still own a DSL, sooo, I think an upgrade is due. Plus that 3D photo taking feature is pretty nifty


----------



## Mantis41 (Jan 19, 2011)

Screw that, I'm buying a PS3


----------



## qlum (Jan 19, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> SOS-Rens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


changed back to €249,99 again
note the usage of . and , in numbers is switched in dutch


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2011)

that son-of-a-bastard translator just makes me want to kick his retarded face in.


----------



## ganons (Jan 19, 2011)

http://www.gamegears.co.uk/search/3ds
£194.99 incl free delivery


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jan 19, 2011)

ganons said:
			
		

> http://www.gamegears.co.uk/search/3ds
> £194.99 incl free delivery


That's much cheaper then other stores. Not too bad actually.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm having a frickin' orgasm over this 3DS, guys!!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 19, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm seriously? It sucks and all but if youre going to complain about it and they change it I will complain about it not being there. 

Stop your whining


----------



## zeromac (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow nice onely one friend code! So basically a username for your 3DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And judgeing by the launch trailer, the 3DS will have some kind of active online system akin to the 360 and PS3

Sorry i havn't actually seen the presentation, is it over?


----------



## Celice (Jan 19, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Celice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing about 3D... how would 3D even be an adversity to someone disabled?  Especially since the only problem here really is positioning, and when the feature can be disabled, there's no problem at all.

The Wii and DS set themselves up to have more immersion by demanding more interaction through dexterity.  Normal peeps don't have a problem with this, because the games require less action than essentially all other feathers of daily life.  But for a lot of disabled gamers, the Wii and DS were starting to push the boundaries of what they can play.  Requiring lifting and positioning of a stylus, and then aiming and swinging of a wiimote basically screws off anyone who has loss a good amount of muscle functionality.  No, not all disabled gamers are kicked off the gaming bucket.  But there's a bunch of people who are, because where Nintendo can have both controller and unique controls, they most often push the unique, even though a small amount of effort would make playing possible of a larger audience range.  My brother has Duchenne's Muscular Dystrophy, and at this point, all he can do is move his fingers.  Buttons are pretty much doable so long as they're easy to get access too--and as long as you can move your fingers.  We can set him up and prop him around a controller, and he's pretty much able to play most things like he did growing up on the NES and SNES, N64, whatever.  But this demand of higher dexterity is ostracizing gamers who otherwise have no reason to be.  Fans of Nintendo are getting shafted.  A minority, very much so, but that doesn't make it any more justified.

It's way too early to tell, but I don't like this new area being walked into about lifting the system to have in-game movement, turning it to and fro.  It's cool and nifty, but on the track record Nintendo has, where it's implemented, it's going to be mandatory, even though the analog nub or D-pad would suffice for the same feature.  What's the problem is not the use of new ways of playing, but making these ways mandatory.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 20, 2011)

titantim said:
			
		

> No no, They're selling them here in about a month for 250,000 yen.  And seeing as the yen is much stronger than the dollar now, its kind of expensive, so all the more reason to buy a US one.


Yen is nowhere near as strong as the dollar.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 20, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> titantim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^This. In what level of Wonderland is the Yen stronger than the Dollar?


----------



## Odnetnin46 (Jan 20, 2011)

So what's the release date?I don't want to watch through that whole video.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Jan 20, 2011)

March 27th for U.S.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 20, 2011)

Celice said:
			
		

> Nothing about 3D... how would 3D even be an adversity to someone disabled?  Especially since the only problem here really is positioning, and when the feature can be disabled, there's no problem at all.
> 
> The Wii and DS set themselves up to have more immersion by demanding more interaction through dexterity.  Normal peeps don't have a problem with this, because the games require less action than essentially all other feathers of daily life.  But for a lot of disabled gamers, the Wii and DS were starting to push the boundaries of what they can play.  Requiring lifting and positioning of a stylus, and then aiming and swinging of a wiimote basically screws off anyone who has loss a good amount of muscle functionality.  No, not all disabled gamers are kicked off the gaming bucket.  *But there's a bunch of people who are, because where Nintendo can have both controller and unique controls, they most often push the unique,* even though a small amount of effort would make playing possible of a larger audience range.  My brother has Duchenne's Muscular Dystrophy, and at this point, all he can do is move his fingers.  Buttons are pretty much doable so long as they're easy to get access too--and as long as you can move your fingers.  We can set him up and prop him around a controller, and he's pretty much able to play most things like he did growing up on the NES and SNES, N64, whatever.  But this demand of higher dexterity is ostracizing gamers who otherwise have no reason to be.  Fans of Nintendo are getting shafted.  A minority, very much so, but that doesn't make it any more justified.



I used to make I/O devices for the disabled. This sometimes included modding games controllers. So the fact that they force one control method when the other would work just as well if not better is a pet peave of my own. But while this may be a step backwards for your brother, I have seen other disabled people who motion controls and touch screens have actually made gaming technology accessible to for the first time. So I'd actually like them to include all possible control options in each game, even if you have to have a PC style layout editor for non standard ones.

But, and I hope this doesn't sound horrible, I really hope there are some games that just wouldn't work with normal controls this time.


----------

